# Bratty kids post stories here.



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Jennifer is my oldest child and was usually a sweet child. One day while we were on vacation she wanted something in the car she could not have. I do not remember what it was. The screaming started. We were in Pleasaton CA on a beautiful Sunday. My husband pulled over into a frontage road of a business complex. Pulled her out of the and sat her on the curb. Came back and moved the van a car length away. The look on her face was priceless. We did not use time out too often what we said was you can come back when you are ready to be nice. Back in the car and on our way after about 2 minutes. After that NO ONE acted in the car like that ever again.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My second child is Jonathan he can always seem to push my buttons even at 20. One day we were at Joanne's Fabric store . Jonathan was about 3 at the time. He decide that he needed to be carried. Both my husband and I said no you are perfectly capable of walking. In Jonathan's mind he was not going to walk. He got down on his knees and that is how he moved are around in the store. I bought what I needed and we were all ready to leave. Jonathan on the other hand was walking on his knees. We said we are going now and you better come. Well he came on his knees. It had rained that day. puddles all over the place, and through the parking lot he went on his knees. You cannot even imagine the looks we got from strangers in the parking lot. Jonathan was wearing one wet pair of pants. Finally we are all in the car and since we were going someplace else Jonathan wanted a clean pair of pants. We just told him he made a bad choice and he had to stay wet.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

lol...those are great. I'm all about tough love for kiddos!

My girls are 7 & 10...

One of the best stories I have...when Annika (my older one) was around 2--she was OBSESSED with the Disney store in the mall. She would get SO over-excited that she'd break away from us and go running away--and that store on the weekends was VERY crowded and VERY small. I think she did it twice so next time we warned her--if you do it again I will immediately remove you from the store and we will go home. Well, next time off she went into the crowd. When I caught her I scooped her up kicking and screaming and we immediately left the store. She NEVER did that again to us in public!

This is more of a poor mom/bratty kid story...another time when she was close to 2-ish I had a severe case of mono (yes, in my 30's) and I had to go somewhere in the car with her...I strapped her in her seat and, for whatever reason, she was having a HUGE tantrum--I mean the worst I could remember--writhing and screaming on the top of her lungs. (anyone who has had a kid knows that fits in the car are a fate worse than heck, lol) I was already half dead from mono...I don't remember where I was going but I turned the car around and I drove straight to her pediatrician's office and went in and said "if somebody doesn't help me with her I'm afraid I'm going to hurt her..." (LOL!!) the look on the receptionist's face was priceless and she calmly and quietly said "we'll take you in immediately." lol...long story short the doc talked to me about doing whatever I had to do to get some rest. This actually meant having Annika sleep with me for the next few months at naptime AND at bedtime--she was going through a stage where she kept jumping out of her crib during those times and we were at our wits end with her trying to "make" her stay in her bed and me with my poor health....So, since I refused to have her in MY bed, I put a twin sized mattress on the floor in her room and that's where we slept for the next several weeks...

Amelia was an angel as a baby/toddler and I'm paying for it now, lol. She used to have what we called "the silent tantrum." She'd throw herself on the floor, face down, and just lay there perfectly still and not make a sound. LOL!! It was the funniest thing...

Amelia was born with a serious hip problem that kept her immobile in a brace for most of her babyhood--she had many delays because of that. The whole experience gave me a lot of patience, I think, and also because she was the 2nd child I think things just didn't bother me as much.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you great stories. You know it wasn't funny at the time but sure is now.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL great stories you too! Keep them coming! I work with 2-4 years olds at a daycare everyday, these are very helpful! :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

OK there have to be more stories out there. We all need a good laugh.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When my youngest son was around 6 or so (he's 22 now) he would get mad sometimes and go into his room and would slam his bedroom door each time. I told him next time he slams his door i was going to take the door off. Well lo and behold he slammed his door again (i guess testing me). I went into the garage and got a screwdriver and opened his door and took it off the hinges and carried it to the garage. I didn't say one word to him and the look on his watching me remove his door was priceless.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 7 2009, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802386


> When my youngest son was around 6 or so (he's 22 now) he would get mad sometimes and go into his room and would slam his bedroom door each time. I told him next time he slams his door i was going to take the door off. Well lo and behold he slammed his door again (i guess testing me). I went into the garage and got a screwdriver and opened his door and took it off the hinges and carried it to the garage. I didn't say one word to him and the look on his watching me remove his door was priceless.[/B]


That's a good one. I'll have to keep that one in mind for my 16 year old daughter  .


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

We also turned the locks around. That kept them from people getting into the room. Once in a while one of the kids would lock the door so whoever was inside could not get out.


----------

